
AI is now so complex its creators can’t trust why it makes decisions - eaguyhn
https://qz.com/1146753/ai-is-now-so-complex-its-creators-cant-trust-why-it-makes-decisions/
======
sago
Artificial neural networks are considerably less complex than the real thing
we carry around in our heads. We have very little clue why we make decisions
either, and various bits of psychological research show that it's much less
rational that we'd like to believe.

So how to make progress?

I think often we make decisions intuitively, then seek rationalisations.
Sometimes we're self-deluded about how good those rationalisations are,
because it is difficult to change a decision we have committed to. But if we
avoid that, it strikes me as a good enough model: we can concentrate on at how
rigorous the justification is, and worry less about the question of genesis.

And so I think the same thing should go for AI. We've lost the battle on AI
that we can understand. We should focus more on a science of justification, or
decision testing.

And if we can develop and be publicly committed to that kind of science, we
can apply it to human decision-making too.

